
Show HN: DiveReal – A Virtual World inside StreetView - joak
http://divereal.com
======
joak
I'd be happy to have some feedback on what to do next.

eXaQuark the networking powering DiveReal allows crowds. So thousands of
people can gather for event like a concert. What's the best path to reach that
point.

~~~
pierrec
I think an in-browser version would make a world's difference in the number of
people actually trying it out, although requiring the Unity plugin will not
help. Something based on WebGL might be the coolest, but maybe difficult to
put together. And more details on the underlying technology would be awesome
(especially for the HN crowd). I'm wondering if it's open source, because I
found a repo but it seems a bit old [1]. If it is, you should mention this
more prominently!

[1]:
[https://bitbucket.org/joaquinkeller/earthvr/src](https://bitbucket.org/joaquinkeller/earthvr/src)

~~~
joak
Actually, unity 5 (released last month) can now compile in webgl. So next step
is clearly an html5 version. It would be great to have urls that bring you
directly inside DiveReal at given coordinates. However, this will take
sometime and put meanwhile divereal in standby.

I think I should also interact with today's users to try to figure out for
what divereal could be useful..

------
greenwalls
I always thought it seemed impossible to make a new virtual world community
because of all the energy and time that would go into building all the
background graphics. Using Streetview solves the problem. Very cool idea!

~~~
joak
Yes. And what's cool with a mirror world is that it will continue to enhance
as sensors will continue to provide more and more precise data from more
places. The coverage and the spatiotemporal resolution will grow with time...

------
pmontra
I got to the site with my tablet and I couldn't see anything. I suggest to
embed a video somewhere in the page. Maybe I'll remember to look at it on the
computer later on but this is a way of losing potential users.

Btw, here's a video for other mobile users
[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=plr7CZuWPJQ](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=plr7CZuWPJQ)

~~~
joak
Thanks for the advice ! To be done ASAP.

~~~
joak
Done :-)

------
joak
So the conclusion is: more development ? What about to try to organise some
events

